
Rapid Molecular Detection of Covid-19 Virus RNA Using Colorimetric Lamp - montalbano
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.26.20028373v1
======
montalbano
From what I understand, this method has the potential to be a useful detection
system for certain viruses (including Covid-19 coronavirus detection) and
other environmental uses.

Importantly, it could likely be implemented in low-cost open-source designs.

New England Biolabs (partial funders of the study) do a lot of great work in
this field and encourage open-source development.

